# 99 year old recipes



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

coming soon.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Well, I quoted wrong.*

The book is only 93 years old. "Ryson Baking Book", copyright, 1918.
If has flour or cornmeal in it, this book has the recipe. Awesome to look back almost 100 years and see how folks cooked then. Breads, pastries, cakes, fritters, pies, pancakes, waffles, buckwheat cakes and more. If you want an ole timey recipe, let me know and I'll see if it's in the book.


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*DOOG, this one's for you.*

Here's one similar to the apple fritter recipe you posted.

RYSON FRITTERS
RYSON APRICOT FRITTERS.
1/2 cup oatmeal flour.
1/2 cup rice flour.
2 level teaspoonsful RYSON.
2 level tablespoonsful sugar.
1/2 level teaspoonfulsalt.
1 egg.
1/4 cupful milk.
1 level cupful stewed aprocots.

Mix and sift dry ingredients, add egg and milk and apricots. Drop mixture from tablespoon into deep hot fat. Fry until a golden brown. Drain, roll in powered sugar and serve. 12 FRITTERS.


Anybody for RYSON CLAM FRITTERS?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Ruddedogg,*

post above is for you. Bad spelling.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Not bad. Might have to try it. Thanks.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

What kind of product was Ryson guys?


----------



## wdbrand (May 24, 2007)

*Baking*

powder.


----------

